# From stock coat to long coat



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I never thought I'd fall in love with a long coat gsd and now couldn't imagine life without him. Baron is an 8 week sable long coat puppy.


----------



## Shepherd55 (Sep 4, 2017)

You have such a pretty long coat gsd! Congratulations


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Beautiful! So beautiful!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Congratulations!What a cutie!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

So cute! I have a soft spot for the coaties, obviously. :wub: Now that I've had three, I doubt I'll have anything else.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> So cute! I have a soft spot for the coaties, obviously. :wub: Now that I've had three, I doubt I'll have anything else.


Isn't it funny how they just start to look "right" after awhile? I was surprised that I went short again but Keys was just too great to pass up. Put a long coat on him and I'd be looking for ways to clone him!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Beautiful pup! The coaties kind of grew on me too. Still not a big fan of their coat picking up every type of bur, seed and twig in the forest, especially that tail! on the other hand, grooming is not as difficult as I'd imagined.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh my, so much cuteness and fluff!! :wub: Congrats and enjoy your adorable Baron!:smile2:


----------



## silentbob1981 (Apr 6, 2017)

So fluffy!! :wub:


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

What a cutie! 

Congrats!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome to the dark side..


----------



## Tamra9991 (Jun 30, 2017)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

What a cutie! Love long coated sables.


----------



## ASSHEPHERD (Sep 6, 2017)

Wow the ears already stand up ???


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

ASSHEPHERD said:


> Wow the ears already stand up ???


 Yes and they are still up :smile2:


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

*Baron - 3.5 months coat changes*

He's getting lighter  For those of you who have sables, I understand this is just one of the stages.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow, he's already changed quite a bit in such a short time. Cute as can be!!
I have an idea in my head of what he's going to look like as an adult--stunning!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

He's beautiful..and yes so many different stages with sables.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

He is just stunning... I'm even a little jealous!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Wow, he's already changed quite a bit in such a short time. Cute as can be!!
> I have an idea in my head of what he's going to look like as an adult--stunning!


Thank you  It will be interesting to see if when he is mature, he looks like how you picture him!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

ksotto333 said:


> He's beautiful..and yes so many different stages with sables.


Thank you  I'm looking forward to the different coat changes.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

KaiserAus said:


> He is just stunning... I'm even a little jealous!


Thank you Ah, but the gsd on your avator is so beautiful!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh he's cute.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Chip18 said:


> Oh he's cute.


Thank you! And he knows it too :grin2:


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

please ignore - I'm resizing photos to post elswhere


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

He is adorable! I'd love to see what he looks like all grown up. I hope you continue to post pictures!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

sebrench said:


> He is adorable! I'd love to see what he looks like all grown up. I hope you continue to post pictures!


Thank you and also for the encouragement :smile2:


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

I love looking at pics of him - he is just stunning!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

KaiserAus said:


> I love looking at pics of him - he is just stunning!


Thank you! I'm happy you enjoy them.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Baron (age 5 months) isn't waiting for Santa to bring him an interactive dog toy. He has decided to make his own out of a strip of old hard rubber (like the black kongs) landscape border:


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

While painting a neighbor's house I watched his next door neighbor's GSD puppy pull off a section of plastic gutter and start chewing on it. So I climbed down and alerted the owner. He did nothing! Said that was less destructive than she was the previous week LOL! Great pictures!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Mary Beth said:


> Baron (age 5 months) isn't waiting for Santa to bring him an interactive dog toy. He has decided to make his own out of a strip of old hard rubber (like the black kongs) landscape border:



Hahah that looks like a fun toy!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

tim_s_adams said:


> While painting a neighbor's house I watched his next door neighbor's GSD puppy pull off a section of plastic gutter and start chewing on it. So I climbed down and alerted the owner. He did nothing! Said that was less destructive than she was the previous week LOL! Great pictures!


I can well understand  Baron's first outdoor project was to chew thru the low wattage wire on the AC compressor which was off thanks be. It had to be replaced and put in a steel coil. So, I was relieved he found this to play with.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

KaiserAus said:


> Hahah that looks like a fun toy!


Yes, and indestructible


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Mary Beth said:


> I can well understand  Baron's first outdoor project was to chew thru the low wattage wire on the AC compressor which was off thanks be. It had to be replaced and put in a steel coil. So, I was relieved he found this to play with.


We ended up bricking off our ac, spa pump, and hot water systems as Kaiser chewed through the hot water electrics twice


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

KaiserAus said:


> We ended up bricking off our ac, spa pump, and hot water systems as Kaiser chewed through the hot water electrics twice


I think your Kaiser could teach Baron some chewing techniques  I admit I was complacent as my Sting had chewed through the phone, cable, and sprinkler control lines then removed the water meter and took it apart. So I had to have the lines put in steel pipe and the water meter moved to the front yard, and the electric meter box put also in steel like is done for a cattle pen. The AC compressor I did block off but Sting must have wanted to keep the AC running so he never attempted  Puppy Baron made it through the barriers. Also Sting was big and didn't start really chewing until 9 months when he was 100 lbs. whereas Baron was only 7.8 at 9 weeks when he started So I naively thought, how much damage can a little puppy do?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

First things first, Baron (age 10 months) chased the squirrel and then posed for some photos showing off his newest coat changes:


----------



## Skerman72 (Feb 2, 2018)

He is beautiful. Love the long coats. Our Zeus is a long coat and almost 10 months!!! He is our first GSD and I am in love with him!!!!!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you! Zeus is so handsome :wub:


----------



## Skerman72 (Feb 2, 2018)

Thank you @Mary Beth


----------

